
A notebook of laser-cutting experiments for bootstrapping planar fabrication - luu
https://github.com/kragen/laserboot
======
phkahler
And for your open source CAD needs I always recommend solvespace:

[http://solvespace.com/index.pl](http://solvespace.com/index.pl)

If you want to try making motors, I've got a parametric 12-slot stator drawn
up in solvespace - and a 10 pole rotor IIRC - ready to laser cut from steel.
You should just need some magnets from say JKmagnetics, bearings and such, and
you have a motor. Catch me a gmail if you like and I'll send the files.

------
chromaton
I started making a catalog of construction techniques that take advantage of
parts made using laser, waterjet, etc.:
[http://www.bigbluesaw.com/tags/construction-
techniques.html](http://www.bigbluesaw.com/tags/construction-techniques.html)

